# iPad + iPhone + iOS 4.3



## nemo62 (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

En marge de la présentation du nouvel iPad v2, Apple parle de partage de connexion entre iPhone 4 + iOS 4.3 !!!

Personne n'en parle, mais si j'ai bien compris, cela signifie qu'un iPhone 4 pourra partager sa connexion 3G gratuitement vers un iPad ?!? Quel intérêt alors de prendre un iPad 3G + forfait chez un FAI ?

Ou alors j'ai mal compris...


----------



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

Parce que tous les opérateurs n'autoriseront pas forcément ce fameux partage de données (ou alors il sera payant en option) et que tout le monde n'a pas forcément l'iPhone4 qui va avec !


----------



## nemo62 (3 Mars 2011)

Les opérateurs peuvent empêcher ce partage de connexion ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (3 Mars 2011)

nemo62 a dit:


> Les opérateurs peuvent empêcher ce partage de connexion ?


Oui, ils peuvent. C'est le cas actuellement avec le partage de connexion par câble/Bluetooth. Si l'option n'est pas souscrite chez ton opérateur, on ne peut pas l'activer. A la place, on est redirigé vers un site pour souscrire à l'option (chez Orange en tout cas).
Ce sera fort probablement la même chose pour le HotSpot Wifi.

Ceci étant, cette option semble intéressante par plusieurs aspect (je me base sur l'offre d'Orange, mais je suppose que c'est la même chose chez la concurrence):
- l'iPad wifi coûte 100&#8364; de moins que le 3G
- l'option est sans engagement de durée
- au prorata du temps utilisé (ex: activé le 1er mars > résilié le 15: 50% de 29.90&#8364; soit 14.95). J'en ai fait l'expérience en été 2009.
- moins cher qu'un forfait à part entière.
- permet de connecter jusqu'à 5 appareils (iPad + Mac + pc +...)


----------

